# Tire size



## daveblt (Nov 7, 2011)

The 215/75/15 is approx. 3 1/4" taller than the 185/65/15 and also about 1 !/8" wider


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Would the smaller tire be OK on a light duty trailer for about 70 miles with about 200 lbs on the trailer if the bigger tire is the norm? I had a light duty 5 x 8 trailer given to me. The tires on it are bad but there is a pair of the smaller tires in it that are good. It has about 200 lbs of metal roofing in it.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

They will be fine


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.rimsntires.com/specspro.jsp


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Normally, on a trailer, I would be more concerned with the load rating than the physical size, except that with only the weight of the trailer and a few hundred pounds payload I would check to make sure they cleared the fenders okay, and wouldn't otherwise worry about them.


----------

